# Gewässer Grenze Holland Roermond



## Zanderblues (26. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich fahre schon seit etwa einem halben Jahr an die Maas leider meist erfolglos.. Meine Frage wäre sobald man von Elmpt über die Grenze fährt nach roermond also diese Bundesstraße kommen nach einiger Zeit, links zwei kleinere Seen vor der erste etwas kleiner der andere etwas größer. Darf man dort angeln? Bitte keine Beiträge mit dem Inhalt "VISPLANNER GEH EINFACH DRAUF DU DUMMKOPF" , denn funktioniert die visplanner Seite als auch die App nicht.. 
Ich bin im Angelverein HSV de Swalm.

Grüße David


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schweden43 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gewässer Grenze Holland Roermond*

das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen aber ich fahre auch nach roermond zum feedern und fange recht gut!!!


----------



## Zanderblues (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gewässer Grenze Holland Roermond*

An die Maas?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JourFX (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gewässer Grenze Holland Roermond*

Also bei mir funktioniert die Visplanner-App. Ich kenne aber links der Autobahn keine Seen, nur rechts und der ist nicht markiert. Man darf ihn also nicht beangeln als Mitglied im HSV de Swalm. Es gibt jedoch in und um Roermond zahlreiche Möglichkeiten angeln zu gehen, nicht nur die Maas. Wenn du nur die Gewässer befischst die im Heftchen vom HSV de Swalm benannt sind, hast ein ganzes Jahr zu tun.


----------



## Zanderblues (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gewässer Grenze Holland Roermond*

Sorry meinte auch die rechts aber danke für die Hilfe! Ja das ist bei mir das Problem.. Mein visplanner funktioniert einfach nicht es ist alles hellblau.. Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob ich dort Fischen oder nicht Fischen darf..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frank aus Lev (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gewässer Grenze Holland Roermond*



Zanderblues schrieb:


> Sorry meinte auch die rechts aber danke für die Hilfe! Ja das ist bei mir das Problem.. Mein visplanner funktioniert einfach nicht es ist alles hellblau.. Deswegen weiß ich nicht ob ich dort Fischen oder nicht Fischen darf..
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hast du denn GPS aktiviert und deine Vispasnummer eingegeben?
Ich muss auch mehrere Funktionen deaktivieren oder aktivieren bis er was anzeigt (je nach einstellung). Anschließend auf den Button aktuallisieren klicken.
Aber in dem Handbuch müsste es ja auch stehen, und dann hast du noch die Option im Internet http://www.visplanner.nl/

Ohne Handbuch würde ich nicht los ziehen, nach meiner Info kostet es 130.-€ und das Angelzeug kann eingezogen werden.


----------

